# Rockets Acquire Kyle Lowry & Brian Cook In 3-Team Deal



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *POSTED: Feb. 19 -- 3:05 p.m. ET*
> 
> Marc Stein: Looks like we have a fairly significant three-way deal that has been submitted to the league just before the trade deadline.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=TradeTalkRoundup-090218


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Trade: Rafer Alston out,Kyle Lowry, Brian Cook in*



> Trade-talk roundup: What we're hearing
> Comment Email Print Share
> ESPN.com
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=TradeTalkRoundup-090218


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

You Beat me.eace:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

Dont like the deal. Does not help, or hurt really. If anything, it might just help the Magic more. I would have rather packaged him for somebody else

Cook sucks
Lawry sucks


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

*Why?:nailbiter::nada::boohoo:*


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

Bull****in****!!! :rant:

WTF does this accomplish!? Man I'm more upset at Rafer being traded than T-Mac being out for the season:sad:

What are we doing!? Cook is garbage, Lowry is ****!! Damn it WTF is going on!? Is this a jdiggity trade!? This makes us worse. We need Rafer out there especially in these times with T-Mac gone.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

Lawry completely sucks at offense and defense.

Cook sucks, sucks, sucks.

Aaron Brooks sucks too.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

Rockets can't be done dealing yet. Brooks becomes your new starting PG with Lowry backing him up. On the small side but, OK. Why did we get another PF is the question? IMO, Artest and or Landry is going to be traded. There can't be any other explanation. I HOPE!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

Well at least Cook will be back with Luther


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*



jdiggidy said:


> Rockets can't be done dealing yet. Brooks becomes your new starting PG with Lowry backing him up. On the small side but, OK. Why did we get another PF is the question? IMO, Artest and or Landry is going to be traded. There can't be any other explanation. I HOPE!!!!


The deadline is done. Unless there were other moves submitted to the league office before the buzzer.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

Bye Rafer. Nice having you on the team. 

Rafer Alston appreciation thread coming up when I finish school.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

Lowry: 3 pts field goal 24%. He is the terrible 2 pts shooter also.

T-Mac is the worst inefficient player in the nba, Lowry is the 2nd worst inefficient player in the nba.

Why?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

This is the type of **** only those dumb ****s at clutchfans would approve it. Who the hell engineered such a bull**** deal!? We should have taken both 1st round picks from the Magic and Grizz.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

Why you trade your starting PG, for atmost a backup player.
Please make Lowry or Cook fail the Physical test.:worthy:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*



> Please make Lowry or Cook fail the Physical test


Agreed. This is just a bad dream. Like it or not, Alston was a leader out on the floor having been the starting PG for the past few seasons. He also brings some defense too.

I keep waiting for the "What Else" thing to happen but, it looks like it ain't coming. Both contracts expire in 2010. Maybe Morey thinks Lowry can penetrate like Brooks against teams?

FYI Daryl, Lowry only looked like a star when he played against the Rockets. First real crap move he has made.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

I hope he smokes a whole pound of weed before the physical and goes there smelling like a fresh bag of herbs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> I hope he smokes a whole pound of weed before the physical and goes there smelling like a fresh bag of herbs.


Someone hook Lowry up.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

I guess im the only one that is ok with this trade.

I guess the Rockets will be passing the staring role to Aaron Brooks cause let's face it, who has been more spectacular this season and Brooks has the ability to create his own shot, something Rafer lacked. Also, were going to see Barry get more minutes at the point. Hopefully his veteran leadership will help our newly acquired Kyle Lowry and get us past the first round.

But what about Cook?

....... IDK?!?!?! He has some playoff experience... IDK?!?!?!?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

Remember when we drafted Aaron Brooks we were all surprised? I am sure Morey knows what he is doing.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*



Legend-Like said:


> I guess im the only one that is ok with this trade.


There's only two of us, apparently.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*



Kelly Dwyer said:


> This is just perception clouding the reality of the situation.
> 
> Perception tells you that a player like Alston, who you've heard of and have seen play quite a bit, is better than another player mainly because he's older. Established. Been around the league.
> 
> ...





Kelly Dwyer said:


> But let's tick it off. Lowry is 10 years younger. 10 years! He's going to improve as Alston goes down.
> 
> His shooting percentage is better, he rebounds more, he takes half as many threes (why does Alston, who shoots 35 percent, take as many threes as he does), and the assists/turnovers are about the same (slight edge to Rafer, who plays with better players). And he's a better defender.
> 
> And if Alston is so great at hitting clutch shots, why does he shoot 28.6 percent in the clutch?


Comments on BDL


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont know. It seems as if we are giving up on this season already. I would have rather traded Rafer now for something that will save the season. It just seems like a trade deadline move to start on next season.

I dont know. I just dont see how this improves us.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

I think *this* is how the deal will look.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Rafer has been super clutch all season. He'd go 0/7 and hit a cold-blooded 3 to keep a charging team away. Rafer brings stability to the team. He's also one of the better defending PG's out there. I can't stress how underrated he was especially when I consider his value to the team. Very low turnover guy and has a good feel for the game and it's pace.

We just bent over and gave up the *** for 2 kit-kats and a 50cent coupon.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Rafer has been super clutch all season. He'd go 0/7 and hit a cold-blooded 3 to keep a charging team away.


Clutch? His shooting percentages in the clutch:

FG%: .286 
3P%: .250
FT%: .680

http://www.82games.com/CSORT11.HTM


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

maybe this is all about cutting costs or something, i really think we should wait a while to see if anything else happens cause like you guys i don't get this trade.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Clutch? His shooting percentages in the clutch:
> 
> FG%: .286
> 3P%: .250
> ...


I go by what my own eyes see on the court. And I see Rafer knocking down big shots game after game after game regardless of how frigid he is.

I feel like we made this move just to appeal to those fools at clutchfans.

This was a financial move. No way this could be a basketball move. Our team is worse now.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

> Rafer Alston's time in Houston is over.
> The Rockets made a deadline deal Thursday, sending their starting point to Orlando in a three-team trade that brings Memphis point guard Kyle Lowry and little-used Orlando forward Brian Cook to Houston.
> 
> Memphis will receive a first round pick from Orlando in the deal.
> ...


http://clutchfans.com/news/1516/rockets_upgrade_in_rafer-lowry_trade/

that comment by Morey, doesn't that sound like a slap to the face of Alston?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's not a horrible trade it's just sad to see Rafer go.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Lowry is a bulldog on the defensive end. It'll be interesting to watch Brooks and him grow.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't know anything about Lowry's defense, but disregarding that, this is a terrible trade.

What many people don't realize (including, clearly, Morey) is that Alston is worth more than his stats suggest. He runs this offense very smoothly and knows who to get the ball to and where. That is an underrated, rare skill. Brooks and he may be similar statistically, but the Rockets offense looked much better with Alston on the floor. Rafer also raises his game significantly when McGrady doesn't play.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Grading The Deal: Magic Land Alston In Three-Way
> By: Andrew Perna
> RealGM.com Writer
> 
> ...



Daryl Morey said that Kyle is upgrade for the team and he brings toughness to the team,but how a guy who is 22 years old only played 25 games this season and averaging only 7.6 and 3.5 Assist would be upgrade for a guy who has been running the team for the past 5 years and averaging 12.5 and 5.6 Assist?:whoknows::mad3

http://www.realgm.com/src_feature_pieces/745/20090219/grading_the_deal_magic_land_alston_in_three_way/


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Rockets Acquire Brian Cook & Kyle Lowry In 3-Team Deal?*

I don't know who Kelly Dwyer is, but some of these points are weak.



Kelly Dwyer said:


> The reality is that the younger point guard already shoots better, finishes better, rebounds more, scores more, and defends better than the older point guard. The reality is that there is an assist difference, but one that can be completely made up for considering the talent level on the Grizz vs. better teams (Magic/Houston).


Lowry doesn't shoot better at all. He is a terrible three-point shooter, while Alston is decent. 

It is also misguided to attribute Alston's assist advantage to being on a better team. On the Rockets, Alston is very low on the pecking order when it comes to control of possessions. McGrady is the primary playmaker and Yao is the go to guy for a large number of possessions. The offense also goes through Scola and Artest more than it does through Alston. While Rafer sets up the offense, he doesn't get the opportunity to create much. On the other hand, a point guard on a team with less talented offensive players will get much more of a chance to control the ball and create offense -- and consequently get assists.



> And I'd be worried about Alston being a designated stand-still shooter in an offense like that, when he's going to make 35 percent of his three-pointers. That's not someone you want taking a ton of three-pointers.


35% is actually decent for a guy who takes as many three-pointers as he does. It's definitely good enough for the double on Yao to leave him and run out every time the ball is kicked out.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Give Morey trust, benefit of the doubt
> 
> 
> In the end, this trade comes down to trusting Rockets general manager Daryl Morey. Has he steered you wrong yet?
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/chronicle/6272152.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

So it's not even for financial reasons since Cook has a player option.

The only way to see how this plays out is to see what Lowry brings on the court.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Jason's blog
> 
> My Thoughts On The Trade
> Feb 20, 2009
> ...


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5800021137


----------

